# Freinds Gas Water Heater Exploded



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Charlotte was burned over 60% of her body when the gas fired water heater at thier camp in Albany, NH blew up. She is currently in Boston out of surgery and in a chemically induced coma.

Graphic content.....

The explosion was powerful enough that the heat welded her fingers together. The first surgery was to sperate them and remove the damaged skin. Artificial grafts have been put in place and there are more surgeries ahead. The prognosis is touch and go. Further surgeries will address her face, arms, back and chest.

They are not Outbackers and I don't beleive any of our NH group knows them. Regardless, I felt that it was important to share this. although we don't know the specific cause yet, I felt that it was important to share.

Eric


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Charlotte was burned over 60% of her body when the gas fired water heater at thier camp in Albany, NH blew up. She is currently in Boston out of surgery and in a chemically induced coma.


Yikes! I will have positive thoughts for her and her family during her recovery.

Kind of hits me on a personal note because when I sold my old camper, I believe the water pressure relief valve on my water heater needed replacing because it was leaking. From my research, I saw that part of the reason this is used is because a water heater can explode if the pressure continues to build in it. I remember thinking twice about that when I learned that it could happen.

Who knows what caused the explosion in this case; how terrible though. Makes me think more seriously about using electric mode on the new camper.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope her recovery goes well.

This points out a good reason to test the temperature and pressure valve on your water heater regularly. Every time I fill or empty the water heater I open the valve to be sure it's not rusted shut. I know this doesn't test everything but at least I know the valve will move freely.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm an hvac mechanic (since I been 5 years old). If a psi valve goes bad a line will blow before the tank in most cases. Even if the tank goes somebody would get hurt from the tank and shrapnel.

Just from the initial sounds of this - something happened with the gas valve, pilot and there was an explosion from the propane, not because of water pressure.

I could be wrong................

I hope she pulls through. prayers sent. Nobody else hurt in the blast?


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

That's horrid!!!!!

I will add Charlotte and her family to my prayers this evening.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our prayers for Charlotte, and her family! As well as for you as her friend!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah prayers and good vibes from GA. Let us know more if you can about how it happened. A lot of us have kids sleeping on those things. ---Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

as soon as o find out more I will post it. Right now I can't ask Don about it. This isn't the time for that. Their camp was a total loss. Don and Charlotte always referred to it as their "camp". I believe though it was a older travel trailer. Eric


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Best wishes to your friend and her family Eric. Hope all turns out well and will pray for a speedy recovery.

Jim


----------

